# Root damage ?



## rockydog (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey all I am new to the forum but have visited quite a bit for info. I just transplanted my plants 2 1/2 hours ago. When I did a few chunks of soil fell and I heard the roots pop. I used Superthrive on them. They are 2 weeks out of sprout. The sound of the roots was troubling. I have had them in the dark as I read you should after transplanting. They look healthy right now but how long until I know if they will survive? When should I put them under light and what type of light floro or 600w hps? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey rocky, I would put them back into light when the next normal cycle would start, I would also stck to flouros until you start to get some growth/root growth, when you do go to the HPS give it plenty of space between light and plant to avoid burn. Go easy with the superthrive, It is some strong stuff. A couple of days should show you any stress/damage that may or may not have occured.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 8, 2006)

thank. so no hps yet, i will have to change it to floro. i do 24/0 can i just put em back under?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 8, 2006)

I would, they are allready used to it.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

if they droop a bit tomorrow....don't let it worry you....just keep a close eye...and tend to them as you would normally...they usually perk back up in a few days


----------



## rockydog (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone or the input, I appreciate it

good news they are still alive, i would post pics but i have no batteries for camera or a cable to hook up to comp. It actually looks like they have grown. I had to put em under the hps because the floro wouldnt hit all the plants in their new bigger containers. hps is like 4 1/2 to 5 feet away with a lot of fans blowing to keep cool and circulation. I hope they survive. As of now no drooping or discoloration. I will start a journal as soon as i can post pics.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

great to hear they are doing well

grow on


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

Sup Rockydob, unless you want your plants to stretch to be tall n lanky- i'd lower that light a couple of feet. Sounds like they're recovering, good luck,


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

do you think about 18" away will be ok


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

so you'll know the strain is AK-47 from seed


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> do you think about 18" away will be ok


No, 18" is too close for a 600 Watt HPS. Take it up to 24" and see how warm it is on the back of your hand. If your hand starts feeling uncomfortable at all, your light is too close. If the plant starts stretching between nodes, the light is too far away.

Other factors can be involved, but that's the very basics.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

18" wasnt really uncomfortable, but I will take your advice and raise it up. Thanks, it is my first real grow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> 18" wasnt really uncomfortable, but I will take your advice and raise it up. Thanks, it is my first real grow.


I'm glad you raised the light. 18" is the correct hight for a 400 watt bulb.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 11, 2006)

plants are starting to look a little wilted and tip of one of the bottom sing leaves is turning yellow, will post pics soon.


----------

